# New camera



## dalemcginnis (Sep 1, 2007)

Trying out my new "used" camera.  Got it from my boss, great deal. A panasonic lumix.  The thing takes great pictures so any problems with the photos I post are all ME[B)]not the camera:













I could post this in the gloat section, but then I would need a camera to take a picture of my camera.


----------



## toolcrazy (Sep 1, 2007)

Congrats on the new camera. 

But, (don't you hate buts), all the photos are out of focus, sorry. You might look into learning how to setup the camera in manual mode. But, your getting there. Keep working on it. []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 1, 2007)

Look for the macro setting, put the camera on a tripod and use the self-timer. That should remove out of focus and shake fuzziness. Put some light on the subject, place horizontally or vertically in the frame and then crop out unnecessary background.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 2, 2007)

Be sure you are within the macro range for the camera or it won't help.  Did he give you the manual also?


----------



## gketell (Sep 2, 2007)

The lumix is a Fine camera.  Once you master it your photos will be right up there with the top-dog's!  Congratulations!!!

GK


----------



## Dario (Sep 2, 2007)

which one is it?  I am used one but upgraded since.

The greatest weakness of Panasonic Lumix cameras is the grain when it is dark.  Try locking the ISO at 100 (or lower if available), get proper lighting and use a tri-pod as mentioned.

Good luck!


----------



## dalemcginnis (Sep 2, 2007)

My camera is a DMC-FZ20 and has a macro setting.  I used the macro setting on those photos, but I think my resolution was too low so when I cropped the picture and the software enlarged it the picture got distorted.  Also I probably was a little too close on at least one. Any way here are some more photos. Still no tripod or light tent yet, taken outside at about 5pm with the sun over my left shoulder.













Better?

A question about my last photo. When I tried to reduce the size of the file so I could upload the photo the program (Corel Photo House) kept wanting to squash the pen even though I had told it to maintain the aspect ratio. Any ideas on way the program might have been so tempermental on that particular photo? They were all taken within minutes of each other with the same camera settings and I had no problems with the other two photos.


----------



## Dario (Sep 2, 2007)

FZ20 is supposed to be a better version of mine (FZ5) and that is a highly rated camera.  Learn how to use it properly and it will serve you well.


----------

